# Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter



## deilaitha (Jun 8, 2012)

I recently gave this book a try, but I'm not sure that it lived up to my expectations.  I enjoy alternate history/SF books, especially those by Harry Turtledove (his _Guns of the South_ and _Atlantis_ series are very good. 

_Vampire Hunter_ was a fun read, for sure.  It made me giggle in that it was so serious that it obviously did not take itself seriously.  

What do you guys think--did it live up to the hype?


----------



## Endymion (Jun 8, 2012)

what hype?


----------



## deilaitha (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, a lot of book reviews were talking about how great, clever, witty, hilarious, and exciting the book would be.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 8, 2012)

I haven't read it. I did read some of the hype about it early on, and have almost picked it up a few times, but not yet. I'll check out the movie, I'm sure.


----------



## Tasha (Jun 8, 2012)

It's out in cinemas soon too D:
I did kind of like the book. It was really funny although I'm not sure it was meant to be. heh


----------



## deilaitha (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, I kind of got that idea too, Tasha.  I just assumed that it was tongue in cheek, over the top serious in a way that was meant to be funny.


----------



## Tasha (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll still go see it because I love a good laugh. Wonder if the book will ever get a sequel? In the end it was a good read and iI certainly won't look at Lincoln the same way again lol.


----------



## Endymion (Jun 8, 2012)

Well the trailer was pretty awful.


----------



## deilaitha (Jun 8, 2012)

SPOILER ALERT!!!!!!

I liked it up until the end when Sturges turns Lincoln into a vampire.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jun 8, 2012)

Na I'm sorry he is a relative of mine and I dislike people messing with my families history. 

Won't be seeing the movie either.


----------



## Tasha (Jun 8, 2012)

well no point going to see it now that i know how it ends lol


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jun 8, 2012)

Well to be fair the poster did say "SPOILER ALERT!!!!!!" 

However s/he should have used the tag wraps in hindsight.


----------



## Tasha (Jun 8, 2012)

My browser automatically jumps to the new post but heh saves me money on a disappointing film


----------

